# Will Dish Network Add an HD local block if the majors are not being provided in HD?



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

One thing I am curious about WRT the cities that are already up... Do they all have ALL their local networks in HD, or just some of them? In other words.. Did E* wait till the cities had NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS, and UPN/WB (whatever it's gonna be called) ALL being broadcast in HD OTA before providing them to subs, or will they just add the HD networks as they become available?

Springfield is on the list, but only our NBC and PBS broadcast anything in HD. Will E* wait till all our networks get on the HD bandwagon before *really* considering us?? If so, I'd say you could pretty much count Springfield off the list for '06. 

Just wondering if that's what they meant by "planned"..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry Laverne. Needed to moved your post out of the sticky. Also, just so you know... When Dish says HD locals it means CBS, ABC, NBC, and FOX. PBS and WB are not considered locals in this context.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

NY, LA, Boston, Phily, Chicago, Atlanta, Minneapolis, Nashville, Salt Lake City, KC, Albuquerque, Denver and WashDC are up. CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox networks only so far with the rare exception of a couple of channels not offered due to retransmition consent. Hopefully more dma's will be announced on tonight's Charlie Chat.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No, dish cannot give you an HD Network just because you have a local station not doing HD. And if you're in a market with that scenario, you'll probably waiting a long time for HD locals from dish...


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well, not that long  only 2009 as long as congress holds the line this time hehe


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> well, not that long  only 2009 as long as congress holds the line this time hehe


2009 is the digital cutoff... doesn't say anything about requiring HD... so some folks in the small markets will still be waiting for HD even after they finally get digital!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

doesn't it require at least 480p SD quality? that alone is a nice bump, but yeah, I guess there could be some delay in the real HD, hmm, hadn't thought about the cheap owner scenario


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> doesn't it require at least 480p SD quality? that alone is a nice bump, but yeah, I guess there could be some delay in the real HD, hmm, hadn't thought about the cheap owner scenario


My area is a good example... Sinclair owns a WB and a UPN. They upgraded the WB station to HD a couple of years ago... but still doing just SD on the UPN. Now this fall I win because WB/UPN imploded and the local HD WB will become the new HD CW station and I won't care about the UPN-soon-to-be-independant station... but had that not happened, it wasn't looking too promising to have UPN in HD anytime soon.

So I could only imagine the smaller markets and how they would go the cheap digital route just to be compliant.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

HDMe said:


> My area is a good example... Sinclair owns a WB and a UPN. They upgraded the WB station to HD a couple of years ago... but still doing just SD on the UPN. Now this fall I win because WB/UPN imploded and the local HD WB will become the new HD CW station and I won't care about the UPN-soon-to-be-independant station... but had that not happened, it wasn't looking too promising to have UPN in HD anytime soon.
> 
> So I could only imagine the smaller markets and how they would go the cheap digital route just to be compliant.


Thats simular to my area, NBC, CBS, ABC, WB(soon to be CW) and TN-PBS are up with HD, are local Fox station is up in DT but not HD yet, local TBN is DT multi-cast only, and GPTV-PBS is still analog only. Comcast here only has Big 3 and TN PBS in HD.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> doesn't it require at least 480p SD quality? that alone is a nice bump, but yeah, I guess there could be some delay in the real HD, hmm, hadn't thought about the cheap owner scenario


480i is also an ATSC format, so no, it doesn't have to be "at least 480p." Our local PAX affiliate, for example, does FOUR 480i subchannels! If they have a decent encoder, though, even digital 480i should be an improvement on small-to-medium sized sets.

Brad


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hm, I thought 480p was going to be the minimum SD digital quality allowed. Though a full 480i in digital would still look a lot better than the current stuff we're getting I guess  

vhs is supposed to be 240 lines or so right? and cable around 330? that's what I always recall. Then Svhs/8mm/laserdisc/dvd were the sources that offered around 525 lines (480 viewable), right? Can't say I ever questioned the 240 line statement i heard about vhs 20 years ago, wondering as i type this, hmm, is that even accurate?


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Laverne said:


> One thing I am curious about WRT the cities that are already up... Do they all have ALL their local networks in HD, or just some of them? In other words.. Did E* wait till the cities had NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS, and UPN/WB (whatever it's gonna be called) ALL being broadcast in HD OTA before providing them to subs, or will they just add the HD networks as they become available?
> 
> Springfield is on the list, but only our NBC and PBS broadcast anything in HD. Will E* wait till all our networks get on the HD bandwagon before *really* considering us?? If so, I'd say you could pretty much count Springfield off the list for '06.
> 
> Just wondering if that's what they meant by "planned"..


Channel 33 is providing HD to mediacom and not OTA or only very low power if at all. So, I would say they could also supply dish with HD.10 and 27 says they are working on it so I hope they can give dish an HD signal so we can get it on satellite even if they only run low power.

Rumor is WB 31 will be doing HD soon, I hope full power.


----------

